# ndiswrapper error: setting tx_power failed

## gifkins

I have been trying to configure D-Link DWL-G122 USB adaptor with ndiswrapper. It worked, however it's not stable.

every time I run ./net.wlan0 start, it starts fine. everything looks normal. 

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Connecting to "gifkins" (WEP enabled - restricted) ...                                     [ ok ]

 *     wlan0 connected to "gifkins" at 00:11:95:07:44:AC

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - restricted)

 *   Configuring wlan0 for "gifkins" ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.0.22

```

But here is what the dmesg printed out:

```
wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:11:95:85:a0:a5 using driver prisma02, configuration file 2001:3704.0.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (80000005)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (80000005)
```

despite these messages, it works well. nothing unusual. But after a while (20-30 mins or even longer) the connection will become inactive. this time type "iwlist wlan0 scan" will return "wlan0     No scan results", it was able to return AP names and infos before the connection became inactive. Only way to make it work again is to unplug the usb adaptor and replug it. 

I have no idea if there is any relationship between this unstable behavior and the dmesg "ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (80000005)"

Any information and advices are appreciated.

----------

## Antares

Hi ,

I have exactly the same probleme with my shuttle PN15 wireless module.

```
ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:354): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB
```

I 'm disconnected just as you are after 5-30 min.

I hope we'll have a solution soon, it's really problematic.

----------

## Antares

it seems that we don't have a lot of success with our problem...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Antares

just a question, what are you using as access point? Personnaly, I use a linksys WAG54G. I thought the problem could  come from the AP because I have the same kind of disconnection with a laptop and windows XP.

----------

## gifkins

my AP is D-Link DI-524, I finally changed to use a 801.11b adaptor (Syntax group USB400), the message is still there with dmesg, but it connects and works fine. If you have new discovery regarding this problem let me know. thanks

----------

## gifkins

Antares - have you figured this out? I recently upgraded to gentoo source 2.6.13. I retried the DWL-G122. it seems a lot better. Works very well for quite long time. However it still drops connection sometimes. 

When this happens, iwconfig displays the adaptor is using an unknown address as access point. don't know where the address came from. it's not any address that I can see by doing an iwlist scan.

----------

## Antares

Hi I reinstalled my gentoo, and I don't have already the wifi up. But I'll give a try soon....  :Smile:  I really think my AP had a problem. But the message in dmesg isn't really normal. I'll let you know when I reinstall ndiswrapper and try again :p

----------

## keesj

Hi, 

I have an sweex card that uses the rt2500. I seam to have the same problem.

after a net.wlan0 start I have a connection for just a few seconds untill the tx_power message

My current solution is to execute

```
dhcpcd wlan0 
```

a the system now keeps working. with no problem (so far)

----------

## canvas

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem. I assume it is caused by the driver (I also use rt2500) and that the error is related to a memory saving function while idle

no solution found so far

----------

